# Help getting my HP Laserjet 4250 printer running with Freebsd11.2



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello

I am tring to get my Hp Laserjet printer running.  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/article.html Should it be this hard to get my printer installed? This is a bad joke. I have never been able to use the USB thumb drive since I have started using Freebsd or the DVD burner. I get GDM core dumping all the time. There is zero help in the Handbook in understanding why this core dumps so much. Firefox core dumps also.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 18, 2018)

Thats for all youir great help!

i REALLY APPREICATE iT!!!


----------



## shepper (Jul 18, 2018)

This line of printers are classic postscript workhorses.  Unless you are strongly invested in cups, the classic, postscript, unix setup for this printer would be lpr(1).  There is a detailed guide in the FreeBSD handbook: FreeBSD Handbook - Chap 9 Printing


----------



## k.jacker (Jul 18, 2018)

mrredeyeflight said:


> This is a bad joke.





mrredeyeflight said:


> Thats for all youir great help!
> i REALLY APPREICATE iT!!!



Your attitude isn't especially motivating others to invest time helping you!

If your getting no help, than most probably your question wasn't clear enough or simply no one knows the answer...
shepper knows very much about that topic and has helped me, too, with my printer.

But since you're not providing any information about what you did so far and what actually isn't working, what do you expect him to answer?
The link to the Handbook he posted is a must read, you have to try first by yourself before you seek help.
No one will write you step by step instructions about something that is already well documented.

I don't know if you have been on other forums before, but this community is very nice, you'll hardly find such elsewhere.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi

Do me a favor, Don't respond the next time I ask for help!


Thanks!


----------



## k.jacker (Jul 24, 2018)

No problem, I won't notice anyway.  [TROLLCONTAINER]mrredeyeflight[/TROLLCONTAINER]


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 17, 2018)

I am looking tio get my laserjet printer working with freebsd. Thaks for your great help!


----------

